# Alternative Generic Charger



## Alejandro (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello!

Ill try to be as short as possible. Im looking for a LP E6 charget that can be: both charged with ac and powerbanks and has output, to use lp e6 as powerbanks too. I saw this one, on ebay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/PALO-LP-E6...=lp+e6+charger&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0

Would you recommend it? Is it that cheap? Or should i go for the ravpower one?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 15, 2018)

Battery chargers that do not talk with Canon batteries are likely to ruin them, and you won't even know it. Canon batteries are "Smart" and tell the charger when they are charged, or when they are overheated. If a 3rd party charger fries those electronics, you lose the protection.

I've also seen RAV LP-E6 users claim their genuine Canon batteries were destroyed by it.

You might be better off getting a power bank with AC output, there are lots of them. Then use your Canon charger. Saving just one ruined Canon battery will pay for the power bank.

https://www.amazon.com/Omars-24000m...id=1534304891&sr=8-6&keywords=ac+battery+pack


----------

